# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Chicago Area MD

## Sersi

I have been sufferring with hair loss for years. I wa using Rogaine for Women with good success but had to stop because it started causing palpitations. I would like to try oral medications but I can't seem to find a doctor. Does anyone have a recommendation in the Chicago area?

----------

